# Où puis-je obtenir Mac Os 8.0 en Français ?



## b.lex (7 Novembre 2007)

Salut l'équipe,

Où puis-je obtenir mac os 8.0 ?

Lex


----------



## Invité (7 Novembre 2007)

En occasion.
Petites annonces, ebay, etc

Il n'est malheureusement pas en DL libre.


----------



## blaco (7 Novembre 2007)

Aie, dur, car vraiment ancien.

C'est pour un logiciel ou un Mac ne pouvant pas aller plus loin?


----------



## b.lex (7 Novembre 2007)

Exact, c'est pour un power macintosh (performa) 6200/75.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2007)

b.lex a dit:


> Exact, c'est pour un power macintosh (performa) 6200/75.



Pour cette machine, tu peux télécharger gratuitement un 7.5.5 (en fait 7.5.3 puis mise à jour 7.5.5) sur le site des vieilleries d'Apple (attention, la mise à jour 7.5.5, ce sont bien 4 images de disquettes, mais le 7.5.3, c'est une image de CD virtuel coupé en 17 morceaux, il faut les réunir dans un dossier sur le disque dur pour pouvoir les utiliser en démarrant l'engin sur une disquette)


----------



## tantoillane (15 Novembre 2007)

b.lex a dit:


> Exact, c'est pour un power macintosh (performa) *6200/75*.




Oui, je pense que ce n'est même pas la peine d'installer plus que 7.5 : à titre d'exemple Microsoft 98 tourne déjà sous ce système (7.6 recommandé). Et au délà ton PowerMac va ramer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2007)

A propos de 6200, si le tien n'a qu'une seule barrette m&#233;moire d'install&#233;e sur les deux emplacements, j'en ai une ici qui m'encombre, pas une grosse, 4 ou 8 Mo, je ne sais plus, mais elle ne co&#251;te que le prix du timbre pour l'exp&#233;dier (m&#234;me moins cher si tu es sur Paris).


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> Et au délà ton PowerMac va ramer.



Tu peux effectivement utiliser le 7.5.5 qui avait bien réduit les problèmes des 7.5.1 ou 2.
Mais je pense que tantoillane pousse un peu sur la difficulté du 6200 à faire tourner un système 8  J'ai au boulot un centris 650 (68040 à 25 Mhz ) qui tourne depuis bien longtemps sous 8 (ça doit être 8.1) et ça ne le ralentit pas. Pour installer le 8 par rapport au 7.5, il faut un poil plus de mémoire (mais mon centris doit avoir 20 Mo je pense, je ne crois pas que je l'ai monté à 32) et un disque dur conséquent, disons plutôt 80 Mo que 40   Mais un PM6200, pour le 8, c'est une bête de course 

Ceci étant, la machine éventuelle de dépannage du centris s'il lâche est un LCIII sous 7.5.5 et le 7.5.5 est parfaitement utilisable pour plein de logiciels.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Tu peux effectivement utiliser le 7.5.5 qui avait bien réduit les problèmes des 7.5.1 ou 2.
> Mais je pense que tantoillane pousse un peu sur la difficulté du 6200 à faire tourner un système 8  J'ai au boulot un centris 650 (68040 à 25 Mhz ) qui tourne depuis bien longtemps sous 8 (ça doit être 8.1) et ça ne le ralentit pas. Pour installer le 8 par rapport au 7.5, il faut un poil plus de mémoire (mais mon centris doit avoir 20 Mo je pense, je ne crois pas que je l'ai monté à 32) et un disque dur conséquent, disons plutôt 80 Mo que 40   Mais un PM6200, pour le 8, c'est une bête de course
> 
> Ceci étant, la machine éventuelle de dépannage du centris s'il lâche est un LCIII sous 7.5.5 et le 7.5.5 est parfaitement utilisable pour plein de logiciels.



Si le 6200 en question est en "dotation de base" point de vue Ram, il est à 8 Mo, faire tourner un système 8 là dedans, faudra pas espérer pouvoir lancer autre chose que Resedit, point de vue application


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si le 6200 en question est en "dotation de base" point de vue Ram, il est à 8 Mo, faire tourner un système 8 là dedans, faudra pas espérer pouvoir lancer autre chose que Resedit, point de vue application



D'accord avec toi, s'il n'y a que 8Mo, c'est un peu juste  mais à 16 ça passe sans pb à mon sens et même à 12, je pense (pas pour photoshop c'est sûr ). Mais c'est vrai que c'est un point à regarder.


----------



## tantoillane (16 Novembre 2007)

J'avais le syst&#232;me 8 sur mon PowerMac 7200 (90 Mhz) et 32 Mo RAM (avant les g&#233;n&#233;reux dons de pascal qui le firent grinper &#224; 128 Mo   et avant de planter le syst&#232;me et de devoir mettre 9.0.4 dessus faute d'avoir le CD de 8) Et bien pour un filtre photoshop c'&#233;tait une minute, pas moins  . Par contre effectivement il faisait tourner powerpoint et word en m&#234;me temps.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> J'avais le syst&#232;me 8 sur mon PowerMac 7200 (90 Mhz) et 32 Mo RAM (avant les g&#233;n&#233;reux dons de pascal qui le firent grinper &#224; 128 Mo   et avant de planter le syst&#232;me et de devoir mettre 9.0.4 dessus faute d'avoir le CD de 8) Et bien pour un filtre photoshop c'&#233;tait une minute, pas moins  . Par contre effectivement il faisait tourner powerpoint et word en m&#234;me temps.



Oui, mais entre un 7200 (PPC 601 &#224; 90 Mhz) et un 6200 (PPC 603 &#224; 75 Mhz), il y a un monde ! Pour te donner une id&#233;e, un 5300 (603*e** &#224; 100 Mhz, 50&#37; plus rapide que le 6200) va &#224; peu pr&#232;s comme un 6100/66, donc ton 7200 est au minimum deux fois plus rapide que le 6200 !



(*) deux fois plus de cache niveau 1 que le 603, crois moi, &#231;a joue !


----------



## tantoillane (16 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais entre un 7200 (PPC 601 à 90 Mhz) et un 6200 (PPC 603 à 75 Mhz), il y a un monde ! Pour te donner une idée, un 5300 (603*e** à 100 Mhz, 50% plus rapide que le 6200) va à peu près comme un 6100/66, donc ton 7200 est au minimum deux fois plus rapide que le 6200 !
> 
> 
> 
> (*) deux fois plus de cache niveau 1 que le 603, crois moi, ça joue !





Donc ça rejoint ma première affirmation : OS 7.5


----------



## Invité (16 Novembre 2007)

7.6.1 Pooowa !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2007)

Invité a dit:


> 7.6.1 Pooowa !



Sans aucun doute ... S'il arrive à se le procurer


----------



## patbe (21 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
politiquement correct ? ce qui est dit ci-dessus...
Politiquement incorrect ?
ou tu peux.... Ben nan, justement, ici il peut pas (voir mon post ci après) !

Rappellons qu'un ordinateur Apple est vendu avec un OS.
Si celui que tu as est vendu avec 8.1->8.6, cela fait parti de la machine (aucun autre systeme n'est possible en boot, à part certaines distrib de linux gento..
Qu'Apple decide de ne pas supporter les machines de plus de 5 ans, c'est son choix, compréhensible.
Mais , qu'Apple décide de ne PLUS VENDRE os 8.0 à 9.1, c'est très contestable, car cela s'apparente à de la vente forcée..
En effet, contrairement à des pièces hardware, qu'il est comprehensible de ne pas continuer à produire, économiquement s'entend, la vente de softs n'est soumise à aucune contrainte de production : un cd , à graver, c'est rien...
Admettons que le gravage se fasse en serie, blablabla, et que cela soit pas possible...
MAIS ne PAS les vendre en téléchargement  est impossible à défendre, légalement...
C'est bien une atteinte au droit d'utiliser une machine et d'en recuperer le moteur logiciel (l'OS)
Tu peux trouver le 8.1 , en californie uniquement, puisque c'est le seul etat où de par la loi, le support est du pendant 10 ans.. ! mais si tu es francais, va te faire voir, ou passe par un copain/ un proxi, etc, pour juste ACHETER LÉGALEMENT
désolé, je m'énerve, mais ne pas mettre os 8 ou 9 en téléchargement libre vient d'une politique récente, issue de Steve Jobs, et visant à accélerer le passage à Os X intel et à oublier tout ce qu'Apple à fait entre son départ et son retour.

Que Mac generation et ses modos me comprenne bien : j'ai des machines, achetées neuves avec comme systeme le 8.1.. je fais quoi, si j'ai besoin de réinstaller le systeme et que mon cd systeme est rayé et inopérable ? Je le rachete d'occase ??? Tout cela parcequ'apple refuse de le vendre en téléchargement ????

Pour qu'il y ait Piratage, il faut qu'il y ait Préjudice Financier...
quand un produit n'est plus en vente, le préjudice Moral existe, mais pas le Financier.
On peut donc arguer de l'etat de nécessité, sans intention de nuire financierement.
de toute facon, rassures toi, apple en a rien à faire des telechargement "illegaux" ou pas de os 8.1...
Trouves-le !!! c'est déjà le plus dur


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2007)

patbe a dit:


> apple en a rien à faire des telechargement "illegaux" ou pas de os 8.1...
> Trouves-le !!! c'est déjà le plus dur



Le problème ici, n'est pas là. La position du forum face à ces pratiques n'est aucunement d'ordre moral, c'est juste une question de responsabilité. Comme la pratique courante des ayants droits est de poursuivre la direction du forum et/ou son hébergeur plutôt que l'internaute auteur "d'aveux de" ou "d'encouragement au" piratage, les membres sont libres (en ce qui nous concerne) de faire ce qu'ils veulent, mais ne peuvent parler ici que de leurs pratiques légales. 

En d'autre termes, ils prennent leurs responsabilité, mais sont priés de ne pas engager celle de MacGe sans le consentement préalable de sa direction.


----------



## patbe (22 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le problème ici, n'est pas là. La position du forum face à ces pratiques n'est aucunement d'ordre moral, c'est juste une question de responsabilité. Comme la pratique courante des ayants droits est de poursuivre la direction du forum et/ou son hébergeur plutôt que l'internaute auteur "d'aveux de" ou "d'encouragement au" piratage, les membres sont libres (en ce qui nous concerne) de faire ce qu'ils veulent, mais ne peuvent parler ici que de leurs pratiques légales.
> 
> En d'autre termes, ils prennent leurs responsabilité, mais sont priés de ne pas engager celle de MacGe sans le consentement préalable de sa direction.



ok, désolé....
mais des ayants droits qui poursuivent un forum qui a permis la diffusion d'informations non explicites quand au téléchargement d'un produit qu'ils refusent de vendre, retiré du circuit de distribution depuis 10 ans environ, alors que leurs consommateurs en ont besoin, cela se plaide.
Je comprens très bien votre position, et ce n'est pas moi non plus qui vait plaider contre Apple, donc j'en resterai là, dans le politiquement correct qui fait que des utilisateurs Macs sont GRANDEMENT plus défavorisés que des utilisateurs de Microsoft, qui a fourni 10 ans de support pour windows 98, et cela m'arrache la gorge d'être obligé de le reconnaitre...

cela, j'ai le droit de le dire, vous aussi, et une fois encore, je vous comprends très bien, vous êtes en première ligne, même si la position d'Apple ne tient pas une seconde face à un tribunal s'intéressant aux droits des consommateurs.
Merci de pas avoir supprimé mon message, l'info est passée, c'est le principal ... 

petit commentaire acide, sans rapport avec la remarque justifiée de Pascal77..
allez, achetons tous du Intel, jettons nos vieux softs aux orties, ce n'est jamais que des billets de banque, et sacrifions chaque année au saint nouvel Os X de Steve, sans vouloir jamais faire tourner des machines de plus de 4 ans, puisque'elles valent moins financierement que la licence du nouvel Os.
tiens, je vends un accessoire indispensable, la iVaseline...


----------



## Invité (22 Novembre 2007)

patbe a dit:


> tiens, je vends un accessoire indispensable, la iVaseline...


----------



## metjo (23 Novembre 2007)

b.lex a dit:


> Salut l'équipe,
> 
> Où puis-je obtenir mac os 8.0 ?
> 
> Lex



Bonjour,
tu risques d'en trouver chez microcase


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2007)

metjo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> tu risques d'en trouver chez microcase



En fait, chez Micro*cc*ase ! 


Bon, 50&#8364; pour Mac OS 8, c'est cher (et pour Mac OS 7.5, gratuit sur le site Apple, qu'ils vendent aussi à 50&#8364;, alors :sick


----------



## macgilles (23 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir. J'ai le CD d'un Imac de 98 que j'ai donné depuis, que j'avais passé en OS 9 : il y a OS 8.5 dessus (sur le CD !). Il suffit de venir le chercher à Paris dans le 14ème.


----------



## Invité (23 Novembre 2007)

On dirait que l'intéressé est aux abonnés absents !


----------

